# What is/was your favorite subject in school?



## Ekstasis

INFJ (?) INFP (?) and mathematics.


----------



## LittleRayOf Sunshine

INFJ, and out of these choices, English (especially English language) I also love psychology and sociology


----------



## Gruvian

I loved all of those subjects and could never pick a favorite one. :frustrating:


----------



## SkittlesButterface

1. Music
2. Art
3. English


----------



## owlhead

Math and Biology. 
I'm an INTP for that matter.


----------



## herinb

1. History
2. English (reading and writing)
3. Art


----------



## IchBinZetsubou

INTJ. Science. To be honest, I loved all subjects (except Physical Education), but my love for Physics and History exceeded the boundaries of ordinary love.


----------



## Knight of Ender

INTP and science!

I get really hyper after a good lesson, and sometimes it's funny to see the skepticism on other people's faces.


----------



## ISTPish

ISTP. I really loved Art history


----------



## Tranquility

All the humanities. See signature for type.


----------



## Rice

ISTP (or maybe INTP?) and my favorite subjects were biology, geometry, trig, all languages (especially grammar and translating from other languages), music... I really liked a lot of subjects actually. Out of the poll choices I picked science.


----------



## blood roots

Out of those....math was my favorite for a long time until I started getting more interested in history.


----------



## sccountrygirl70

INFJ
English


----------



## ephemeralparadox

ISFP and chemistry!


----------



## The Marauder

INTJ

It's a hard choice but Imma gonna have to go with History. The other three are also fun and all, they're just not as interesting as History.


----------



## Sefi

INFP
From the choices I would say History, but my all time favorite subject would be Literature.


----------



## letter_to_dana

When you say 'english' are you saying Literature? If so, i will say yes. Romanian Literature. I hated English and any other foreign language. I hated mathematics (oh gosh, one of the horrible things you have to go through life) and history too. Ihhh.
And science... mmm no. Bad choices in the poll. Really


MBTI - ENFP
Enneagram - 6 (wing 7)


----------



## kimpossible119

INTJ. Definitely English. I'm an English major.


----------



## kiriosa

INFP - English


----------



## Versatility

ENTP 7w8

science , literature.


----------



## xivi_xxii

INFP and science. I also like English when we don't have to write a lot


----------



## FlaviaGemina

INTJ

English (foreign language)
German
Physics
some parts of Chemistry
PE
RE (because we had a hippie teacher who didn't teach us RE but made us write essays about all kinds of topics: philosophical and ethical questions, current events etc.)
Geography


----------



## Amacey

I really liked science and English , I'm enfp


----------



## bluefizzure

My undergrad was in marketing, though I was drawn to my biology, chemistry and meteorology (elective) classes. But I was too stubborn to switch majors. Even in high school I loved science class the most.


----------



## So Long So Long

ENTP and History


----------



## School

INTP

Mathematics and languages. (Norwegian, English, German). I still like history and science, but not as much.


----------



## SnowFairy

ENTJ - Tied between biology and English. I also loved theatre if electives count.


----------



## xxWanderer

ISFP
English especially the written part writing about my own ideas , writing stories I started to love poetry too.


----------



## sacrosanctsun

INFP science
Explain to me "why"... now explain to me "why why"


----------



## Grain of Sugar

English, German(language arts or whatever) if the teacher was good, _French, History and next year I'll have theater *_* I'll see.
Chemistry and Biology (teacher...) and physics can be interesting

Man, I can find interesting information in almost everything except sports. Not my favorite but it is okay.


----------



## FakeLefty

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Man, I can find interesting information in almost everything except sports. Not my favorite but it is okay.


----------



## Eudaimonia

Biology. There was a fantastic class in highschool on drugs and addiction and how different drugs effected the brain. I was hooked! haha


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

INFJ - I chose the closer, English. Real choice would be creative writing and foreign languages.


----------



## Wheel of Timelords

Raichu said:


> INTP. I chose science.
> 
> It used to be English, because I'm really good at writing papers. Then I got older, and the papers got longer, and the books got boring-er, and the symbolism got nonsensical-er, and now I kind of hate English a little bit.
> 
> Science is fun, though. Science is interesting. Science is interactive.


Exactly.

INxx (undetermined, likely either INTP or INFJ) - Science

Math I enjoy, but use more as a tool. 
Nothing personal against history, I've just had a string of terrible teachers that sucked the life out of it.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

History is horribly boring and pointless, science and maths are both made shit by school, English is sometimes interesting but my teacher is a bitch so I kind of hate all of the compulsory subjects at my school.


----------



## yippy

INTJ

I chose English but I had multiple classes in school I loved. History, Geography, Biology, Science and Sociology.


----------



## zallxsz

INFP
Mathematics.

Probably because I just used a calculator and got away with it, but whatever.


----------



## deemarlene

INFP Mathematics.

@_zallxsz_ Really? I disliked when people used calculators when we weren't supposed to because I thought it was akin to cheating :laughing: Besides, solving out the problems in small steps was/is fun!


----------



## Xena2

ENTJ: English. I love language/communications. Because: Words are beautiful tools in persuading people. & Communication is vital in good leadership.


----------



## Draki

INTP. I always loved History. 
And languages. At the moment my favorite subject is intercultural management. 
However, I'm studying Computer Science  Maths and Science is interesting, too!


----------



## Stasis

INTJ

I chose English but History is like 1b. Science, specifically Chemistry, is a close second.


----------



## anavazquez

ENFP. History's my favorite, but I love English and Science as well.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

INTP probably. Physics,computer science,english and creative writing.


----------



## Varyafiriel

Defenitely history, followed by mathematics.

INFJ 1w2 4w5 5w6 sp/so


----------



## Adena

ENTJ probably, and out of this subject I love History and English the most.


----------



## imperfections

INFJ

I chose English, History was okay but English was always a strong suit for me. (Math on the other hand...let's not talk about that).


----------



## The Chameleon

ENTP, and I've always been in love with history/social studies.


----------



## Harizu

science
ENTP


----------



## bubblePOP

ENFJ- Math.

I always felt weird growing up because I had always heard that if you do well in math, you usually do well with science, and same thing with english and history. But my strong points had always been Math and History, with English following closely behind if I didn't have to write papers (ugh I hate writing papers.) The only sciences I ever did well in were biology and astronomy.


----------



## Darkbloom

ESFJ

English,it was a mandatory foreign language.I loved it,I never even had to study.
I also liked psychology.
I hated maths and chemistry the most.


----------



## redlady

E/INFP (?) and I chose English, although History and Science follow close behind. I really like foreign languages too...basically anything other than math is fine.


----------



## frozenmusic

INTP

*Mathematics*. I loved how maths challenged my mind and made me feel like I could understand the secrets of the universe (especially abstract algebra and mathematical analysis).


----------



## Squirrel

Elementary: Nothing
Middle School: History
High School: Chemistry
College: English


----------



## Eckis

ISFJ: I chose history. English and mathematics are alright as well. I just really don't like science.


----------



## Angaliene

INFP
4w5

English was my best. I scored highly advanced on my ACT on it, and even higher in reading. I've always been good at English, as a writer it is pretty vital that I'm good at it. Haha


----------



## ahopster

INTP and Maths was definitely my favourite closely followed by English


----------



## Kosmo

History class was always fun, learning about what people did in the past and how we have come so far.


----------



## aendern

English!!!!!!

Love it so much.

Why? Idk. The stories were cool. Literature is fun. I like it. Grammar is incredibly fun. It's one of my favourite things in life.

English starts out being all English-focused in grades like K-8, but then once you hit 9th grade it becomes "literature class" even though it's still called English.

Anyway, I very much liked English class. And at first I was resistant to the change from English class to "literature class," but eventually I liked it.

I like stories. They are fun. It was like the only class I took that didn't feel like "work," you know? It was more like "fun" class.

Who doesn't like fun class? XD Reading is fun when there's a good reason to do it. :O Getting A's for reading? You gotta be kidding me!

--

I also really liked foreign languages (still do). In high school I took Latin for 1 year and Spanish for 3 years.

They were fun. Though I can't say that they beat English in terms of my favourite class.

One thing about foreign languages is that I'm apparently really good at them. I don't view myself as good at them, but judging by my classmates' abilities, I have always been the top student in all of my foreign language classes.

I'm in college now. I've taken two semesters of German so far, and I was/am still the top student in those classes.

Honestly I look at my classmates struggling to speak and communicate in German and I'm just like... "Why are they even here?" "Do they not pay attention?" "Why do they suck so bad at this?"

(You see, I never view myself as good at something -- I just view others as shit at it)


----------



## GundamChao

ENFP here! And I found History valuable (when it was taught well), because it has the potential to keep the new generations from repeating our ancestors' mistakes.

Although my true love is Psychology.


----------



## amethyst11

English and i'm INFP


----------



## Clyme

INTJ.

Out of the options provided, English is the most preferable. That said, I prefer psychology, and though Philosophy was never provided as a class in my highschool, I prefer that even more-so.


----------



## Ghosties

INFJ, 4w5, English has always been where I excel (teachers always tried to get me to take honors--nah, too lazy) and math is where I just...fall on my face and sob through a bloodied nose. 
Metaphorically, of course.
Actually, no, literally, my nose has bleed in Geometry class when I got frustrated to the point of tears.

* *




Good thing I cheated my way through that class, because I honestly could not understand a bit of it and I still don't.




I actually failed algebra twice during high school and only passed it when I took "A" and "B" portions of it, which of course, resulted in me being placed in a class full of disruptive troublemakers.


----------



## Frosty

INFP 

all of them except mathematics.


----------



## mony

INFJ
History


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Bahburah said:


> INTP
> 
> In Canada "Social Studies" from 8-11 is mandatory and only focus on Canada's history which is boring as hell.


----------



## Desiderium

I'm an INFP. 

My favorite subject was/is quite easily English, writing is something that's always come naturally and I've loved reading since I was a child. However, that's not to say I don't like all the other subjects as well.


----------



## 007phantom

Computer Studies
Not because they taught us anything interesting, it was all word processing type things, learning about microsoft office but I usually got a chance to exercise some design skills (like editing the transparency of photos and adding textures and blending things) when doing things like making business cards in microsoft publisher. It was fun for the same reason I liked to experiment with photoshop and other programs when I was young, you just get to try things out and see what works.


----------



## Serenade

EVERYTHING!

Except gym. I hate sports. I didn't get along with my teammates. Whenever they passed the ball to me, I ducked like a chicken! And dodgeball…I hid behind human shields! 

INTP.


----------



## popsicle

INTP here.

I liked maths, physics, biology and psychology.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

English because I can choose what to write about.


----------



## Bahburah

Flaming Bassoon said:


>


Pretty much. 

I remember learning about a war in Quebec that lasted 5 hours with only 4 casualties, each side combined. 

But it's all good because I took History 12 and learned about everything significant about the 20th century.

Which really has been quite useful I must say.


----------



## Mair

INTP 
History was definitely my favorite. 
I was in fact a bit obsessed with history for a while. I would buy and read history books in my free time. I was even able to correct my teacher several times.


----------



## Oblique

INFJ 4w5 here. I would have to say science, but I mainly liked the conceptual and the qualitative sciences more. Something like biology was a lot more fascinating than chemistry. But I could be biased because I liked my science teachers more than my English teachers, and I am in an engineering field... but I'm definitely not a T.


----------



## Noir

Mair said:


> INTP
> History was definitely my favorite.
> I was in fact a bit obsessed with history for a while. I would buy and read history books in my free time. I was even able to correct my teacher several times.


ENTJ. Quite the same. I was on the verge of going to history university, actually. Romanian (English) would have to be pretty close. I enjoyed literature a lot.


----------



## DirtySocks

ENFP. History cause i rocked at it  History for us used to be ofcourse memorizing facts + dates ( i loved dates & numbers).
Well Science was then non existant sadly. Sadly because i loved/still crave knowledge and new info ofc. Otherwise life is too boring ha

I'm gonna add another subject which is Geography. I have read pretty much all the books (available at that time) relating discovering new islands, continents etc.


----------



## DirtySocks

ENFP. History cause i rocked at it  History for us used to be ofcourse memorizing facts + dates ( i loved dates & numbers).
Well Science was then non existant sadly. Sadly because i loved/still crave knowledge and new info ofc. Otherwise life is too boring ha

I'm gonna add another subject which is Geography. I have read pretty much all the books (available at that time) relating discovering new islands, continents etc.


----------



## kdamazon

INFJ... No Humanities? Where's the love???


----------



## missjayjay

INFJ: English has always been my strongest subject.....and of course my favorite  second would be science


----------



## Max

*LUNCHTIME!
*
Lol jk, English. Hated Math. Science was alright.


----------



## Coopsickle

INTJ - Science - specifically Biology was my favorite


----------



## EMWUZX

ENTP

Science, but mostly social sciences in school. I teach myself the hard sciences so the joy of learning isn't sucked out of me. This is in college by the way, I never really went to high-school. Had I never gone to college I would've needed a "skip class" option just like that dude above me a few posts.


----------



## will-o'-wisp

From the options available, biology.
A teacher can really alter how good a subject is though. I had a really crappy physics teacher who never explained anything but just used to get us to write while he recited stuff and it was so boring unfortunately.
I did go to a rubbish secondary school though!


----------



## love.script

Twenty-two year male *INFP* here. I voted "history."

Social sciences followed by or with language courses. I took three times excess standard course hours of social sciences by the time I finished. I had near-perfect or perfect scores in all my social science and language courses. 

On the flip side, I could not do well with the mathematics. I remember very specific phenomenon. I would look down at the paper with numbers on it and it's like I could not get myself to focus at all. I could not take in the information. It was not being brought into my brain. Like trying to feel the logic in it was impossible for me.

I would say I scored consistent lows in mathematics. I was even more apt to doing better with physical sciences because so much of that is definition work and theory and concepts which can be understood.


----------



## bleghc

INFP and like a lot of people would probably guess for an INFP, English.

I've always had a thing for writing and I occasionally write poetry and when it comes to English, a lot of the teachers I had were fond of Creative Writing and I would always enjoy that the most because nothing was completely factual such as math, for example, and everything was left to interpretation. Maybe it's because of the pretentious person I am and the fact I like to romanticize a lot of things when I write but oh well.


----------



## witchy_fingers

ISTJ. Math, followed by anthropology, was the most enjoyable for me.


----------



## Hei

*INTJ *Science


----------



## Diophantine

Math! I used to hate it, but it became easily my favorite when I took calculus and afterwards, differential equations and linear algebra. 

But, I always had a soft spot for English and even History. :3


----------



## Slagasauras

INFP Biology, English, World History : >.


----------



## HowDareThey

INTJ. English and History, and Music.


----------



## MelodyGirl

We're on a forum where you have to write. I'm not surprised at all that English is winning.

Fyi, it was my pick too.


----------



## feel like an alien

intj 5w6, from high school my best memories were from my math subject education-wise science was a close second followed by world history.


----------



## Aletheia

INFJ

English is what came most naturally to me, but Biology was my favourite.


----------



## ivanthegypsy

History.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

History and Biology.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

ENFJ who enjoyed both History and English. They're the bane of my existence now as a History/English double major, but they were fun in high school


----------



## Narcissus

From those mentioned here, English. I'm an INTP.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse

Music was what I did best in at GCSE, but physics was also one of my favourites, as well as maths.
Now, it's just physics. (I don't study music anymore)

INTJ.

I really did enjoy all of my subjects, except for P.E/sport.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Math


----------



## HoldenCawffled

INTP. English for me because it was my best subject in the later half of my elementary schooling (first half, math was my best) and all 4 years of high school.

Science is the most interesting though, especially astronomy. It was one of my childhood dreams to be an astronomer.

But during college, my best/favorite subjects were business-related. Business organization, entrepreneurship, management...


----------



## Ninjaws

P.E.
Most of the other stuff was extremely boring, especially physics.
Of the options I enjoyed history the most, but only because we covered mythology for a bit (which is a topic I quite enjoy)
My best subjects were math and English, but neither really interested me.


----------



## summerlikewinter

Anything language and humanities related interests me... I'm also a grammar queen


----------



## WitchPuddin

INFP

I kinda like them all,
but _science_ is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Ntuitive

ENFP. I liked science. But band was my favorite.


----------



## ImminentThunder

I didn't vote in the poll because it's a tie between English and science. I also really like Spanish and band. 

I'm okay with math because it assists in the understanding of science. It's enjoyable, just not when it's midnight and I still have to do all those flipping problems and I just want to sleep. I don't like history. Too much memorizing, and too much about the real world.  I'm in an art history class right now and I don't think I ever want to study any sort of history again for as long as I live. 

So yeah. I never fit into the "math and science person" or "English and history" person stereotype. I've always liked both English and science.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

I was best at math but I used it as sort of an escape from the surrounding social atmosphere/intellectual masturbation, so my favorite subject was probably science. I actually couldn't stand English lit. I could handle the other stuff but being told what to read and then having group discussions.. nooo thanks.


----------



## Schizoid

INFJ here.

My favorite subjects are the languages, art, as well as literature.


----------



## westlose

I like both science and litterature/art, but with a slight preference for science.


----------



## glintless

INFP
English & art, but my tendency to procrastinate sets me back because I don't turn in assignments on time.
I also enjoy some fields of the sciences.


----------



## joshman108

Wow... quite the range of subjects here.... :dry:


----------



## PsychYouMind

ENFP

Social Studies, Humanities, Science, History, Some Literature, and Mythology. I enjoyed writing poetry when I was younger (_*spoiler* It wasn't fantastic_), as well as writing fantasy stories.


----------



## LavenderMoon

ISFJ. Personally I wasn't all that crazy about school (boring), but my favorite class was mathematics. It was also my worst class as far as grades, but I liked the different way of thinking. My best classes were History and English, but I never really felt like whoever was in charge of the curriculum made the slightest effort to teach anything valuable in those subjects.


----------



## Merry in Sunshine

English!

I just loved it in high school. To have conversations and debates during class and getting graded on it...

Communication - the best thing to learn in school.

ENFJ.


----------



## mqg96

For some reason I've always been strong in Mathematics, I can tutor folks real well too. I'm really strong in the elementary basics, core Algebra, and Trigonometry part of it. I don't like Geometry that much but I can still get the hang of it though. My least favorite math topic is Statistics. For those who are still in high school, do NOT take AP Stats!!!! That was real difficult af to a whole other level! 

Social Studies/History is really interesting too when I put afford into it. I like Geography, American Government/Civics, I like most of U.S. History of course, and Economics is the coolest topic ever! I don't like World History that much because the information is a little too tedious imo.

When it comes to Science, it depends on what type of science it is. I'm into Engineering a lot(especially electrical & mechanical). I like most sciences except Anatomy & Physiology (which I took my junior year in high school), that was terrible and it was too much information about every single body part & structure to last a life time.

My least favorite subject is Literature, the Shakespearean stuff does not amuse me at all. Now I'll admit I like a lot of the American Literature related books that relates to history but that was about it. Everything else about Literature (Ceasor, Shakespeare, figurative language, etc.) I can't stand at all.


----------



## psychgirl95

Throughout elementary and secondary school, math (specifically algebra), but I always excelled in English and science. 
In college, probably science - my neuroscience and psychology courses (though I also like biology). Though there are a couple fiction writing, art, forensic science, and French courses I know I'll love.
INTJ


----------



## Fuzzystorm

INTP - I loved English more than anything. I've always loved to read, and my favorite thing to do was analyze and discuss a good story, its characters, its plot structure, and its underlying themes about humanity.

History and other social studies subjects are a close second. I've always been really good at subjects that required a lot of memorization. Although English and social studies were my favorites, there was no subject I particularly disliked.


----------



## Lady Isla

ISTP. I'm a history buff, but my favorite basic subject was Science. Chemistry was one of my favorites. I always looked forward to that.


----------



## badpun

Selected English, but really my favourite class was Creative Writing. Had an amazing teacher and a great class.


----------



## jackie_xl

INFJ - I loved English until I got a horrible so-called "teacher".


----------



## ilovemusic006

INFP.I chose history.


----------



## sampa

Science(biology) - ENFP


----------



## Wisteria

ISFP
5w4

Biology
then all the creative subjects. Also liked English and philosophy.


----------



## Neonej

ISTJ apparently here. I choosed history. But, now when I think of it (history), I do not like it that much.


----------



## Dakris

INFP, English.


----------



## Malandro

ESFP and out of these, English, though I did like Science I guess. And History. Didn't like Maths but never minded it because I was always good at it.

My actual favourite would have been Drama if I liked my teachers more.


----------



## dracula

ENTP. I chose English as the subject was my favorite although I did like Finnish (my mother tongue) classes better.


----------



## NurseCat

INFJ 6w5 9w1 3w2 sx/sp, history


----------



## Mange

Ixfp English

It was actually art but that wasn't an option, soooooooo


----------



## Zora

Favourite Subject: Information Technology 

MBTI Type: INxJ (Most Likely INFJ)

Enneagram Type: 5w4


----------



## Ninjaws

ENTJ, I liked Physical education the most. 
The rest bored me, except for a short course of mythology in the History lessons.


----------



## Convex

School bored me, except for some programming classes I took, it got me interested in Computer Science.


----------



## Mac The Knife

Art > Science=History=English where all enjoyable depending on the teacher as well though.


----------



## Absolute

ENFP here, definitely English.


----------



## Suchi i Frutta

INFP here. History was my favourite subject. I hate maths.


----------



## Sharkcorn

ENTP. I didn't enjoy school at all, but math was my favorite subject because it was easy and interesting.


----------



## RobynC

Favorite Subject: History or Science (equal)
MBTI: ENTJ/INTJ


----------



## Cbyermen

INFP, english


----------



## Maiden Suiseiseki

INTP
History, not that it was very interesting in school until the last couple of years.


----------



## Lunaena

English.
INFP, 4w5.

I used to love science up until this year because of our new science teacher. I still enjoy science in general, but in school, I do not like it as much.


----------



## SpaceVulpes

Intj, I chose science, but English is equal with it.


----------



## cerenach

ENTP

*English/Lit* because I was often complimented on my writing style and topic choices. Plus, the discussions were usually pretty neat. 
*Math*, while relatively easy, didn't become interesting until pre-calculus. 
Neutral on *Science*. Disliked geology. Everything else was okay. Was usually the most challenging subject which caused me to work harder, do better, and was significantly more rewarding than...
*History*. I despised this subject like you wouldn't believe. The essays, the date and name memorization, the DBQs, the re-enactments, the poster projects and presentations, everything. Never possessed a natural curiosity and never had an instructor who successfully generated one.


----------



## SoulScream

Maths. I could sleep in the classes and still ace everything xD (actually I did sleep through some of those classes xD) 

English was my second language after German in high school (german also being a foreign language for me) and I never attended the classes because I knew enough grammar from my earlier education and I proved on numerous occasions I expand my vocabulary better while digging through internet or watching something with english audio than I did in school. 

History I hated.

Science in my country is divided in a bunch of different subjects so by definition I can't pick that - way too broad


----------



## Ermenegildo

*Eyes, noses, lips and legs – my favourite subject in the all-boys school ... 










... was the innocent observation and assessment of male beauty.*










ENTP

Apart from that school was a nuisance, and I only enjoyed literature, physics and philosophy.


----------



## Lauressa

History - INFJ

Although I didn't have a real interest in any academics until college.


----------



## sicksadworlds

English, ISFP


----------



## Gossip Goat

ISFJ - English


----------



## The Dude

ENFP

1) History/Social Studies...social patterns, huzzah! 
2) Math...abstract patterns, hurrah! 
3) Science...Physical patterns...I liked bio, but I have always loathed chemistry. It is my academic kryptonite. 
4) English...For the most part it was boring. I don't care about fantasy. I want to know the condition of real people, not imaginary people.


----------



## periwinklepromise

INFJ, type 8.

I chose English, but I'm an English/Math person really. 

...Yes, I'm serious. I'm currently studying English (craft and criticism), and I take mathematics for fun.

I enjoy the social sciences, but don't particularly care for history, since you can't trust a damn thing. I like chemistry, but despise biology, and most generic "science" classes always focused on bio. ew.


----------



## Koza

INTJ

I enjoyed mathematics a lot, especially calculus my senior year.


----------



## Finny

ESTJ, 1w2, History


----------



## Ausserirdische

INxP 4w5

Mine is Portuguese, so I'll vote for English.

Anything that isn't math is good enough to me though.


----------



## Parapluie

INFP

French is my favorite.
I also like German.


----------



## EndlessAtom

INFP - History


----------



## lolalalah

I actually have a profound liking for all these, Science, English and History. I am an INTJ.


----------



## sugar_hiccup

ENFP

Maths. I was pretty good at it in high school. I continued studying it at the university but dropped it because it got too boring and it was too difficult for me to cope with pure theories.
I also liked English as a foreign language mainly because half of the classes were based on talking with a native speaker. I enjoyed geography as well.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

History, English, Science > Math

Get it?


----------



## Vishy

INTJ

I choose math and least favorite is history. I liked a lot of subjects in school,a little bit of everything.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I always hated being told what to learn or how to learn, I was a fairly independent learner and hardly ever asked for help ever since I was a kid. I find most subjects taught in schools mind numbing. I did go through phases where I'd rather math over english or science over history or english over history, but when it came down to it History bored me the least and it genuinely interests me and always has. I don't mind english either, I just hated a large majority of the assessments and tasks we had to do. I absolutely hate math though. When will I personally ever need quadratic formula in my life? When have I ever needed it? It's such a waste. :mellow:


----------



## Pillars of Creation

INTP

From this list my favourite is English, but for me it's foreign language. And my least favurite is history.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Design and Technology or in less than spectacular term, "making things using power tools". I also like English, although it's my 2nd language.


----------



## Xyte

Arabic calligraphy. Art.


----------



## kxsmic

Although I've always been good at English, I disliked the class for 3 of my 4 high school years. Our class sizes were too big to be conducive to learning and the books weren't enjoyable. Senior year, I moved schools and took an AP Literature class with a good teacher and a small class. It was awesome.

So, I'll go with English.


----------



## sinaasappel

Entp: I love science and expect to take 3 science classes next year ap bio included hopefully well have more labs
History: when we can engage in it, but can be boring
English: my english teachers were great and funny
Mathtoo much si) but I can't wait to take ap stat two math classes


----------



## Delicious Speculation

INTJ. My best grades in high school were in Math and History, but my favorite subject was Science. I rocked high school Biology like a Boss. I was meh on English until I took a course on Science Fiction in college. Actually, every class was better in college.

I liked Global Studies because our project for the final quarter was to make up our own country with its own government, customs, laws, etc. and then battle it out with all of the other groups' countries for world domination. I LOVED that project. 

I also enjoyed Spanish, Band, and Orchestra.


----------



## Dawd

IntP (only sure that I'm a Pi dom type, a.k.a. lazy recluse)


English and Science - Favorite core classes (Loved Physics and AP physics, didn't care for chem.)

History - Hated APUSH, liked world history.

Math - Hate it the most

Gym and Wind Ensemble - Favorite classes


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows

Favourite core class is English, favourite class overall is Literature. - INTP


----------



## Necrilia

INFJ

English as a foreign language.

But my most favourite one was logics.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

INFP, and English. I've always been pretty good at it according to the teachers.


----------



## Jojo17

ISTJ: History. My favorite class in high school was AP US History. Great teacher, fascinating topic. I went on to major in English Literature and do a Creative Writing Honors Thesis, so English is a close second. Basically, I liked every subject except the "hard" sciences, which I wasn't very good at, with the exception of Biology (which I minored in) and Geometry. This ISTJ is an arts and humanities gal, mostly. Breaking stereotypes.


----------



## willowglass

INFP- AP Literature, History, and Sociology. In college my favorite classes were mythology, philosophy, and literature.


----------



## Maiko_Hima

I loved all language courses, history-geography (they were always taught in tandem at my school).


----------



## TimeWaster

INFJ- English and History


----------



## FyreBurst

ISFJ

Definetly math.


----------



## Carpentet810

ENTP

Economics. It is just so easy.


----------



## Spirit Dancer

ENFP. My favourite subject was maths. I was in the advanced class and I loved how passionate my teachers were about teaching maths. 

Honestly, my favourite subjects were the ones taught by my favourite teachers... my adorable Irish accented English teacher was passionate about his subject too and his classes were always enjoyable.


----------



## Cesspool

Mathematics

Unsure of type but most likely INTP


----------



## dulcinea

None of the above: the only classes I ever liked were art class, because it was the only time during school in which I felt something resembling freedom--I also liked Latin class my senior year: it was fun. Probably because I was retaking it and was, technically in my "Talented and Gifted" class--long story.


----------



## martinbella

INFJ 
Of the choices Science, but Band would have to win overall.


----------



## naraya888

INTP

Science


----------



## frontiervillage

INFP

Hmm probably English? but I had interest in History, too and then Science would come in at 3rd probably.

I definitely didn't dig Maths that much.


----------



## shameless

ISTP

Out of what was listed History. And in general most social science or social studies classes
English was hit or miss. I hated formatting & structure classes. But I always liked creative writing. And some English Lit classes. Depended on the teacher or professor. As far as whether HS or college. Not my strength or weakness. Very average in formatting but did well in creative writing classes.

Anyways outside stuff in those realms, I always did well or joined debate, speech, art, photography, theater/drama, tech classes of complete randomness, and critical thinking classes. 

Anyways I was a total party girl in HS so most of HS was me burnt out or wasted, being a wise ass in the back torturing my teachers trolling them while they attempted to teach more serious students. 

And college was spent making up for and over compensating for everything I neglected to learn or do in HS (I was a serious college student who tried at least then).

Math has always been my largest struggle


----------

